# Airlock bubble frequency??



## spearfisher (Sep 27, 2009)

I started my first 5 gal batch from concentrate 1 week ago. Fermentation started after about 12-18 hrs and became more and more aggressive for about 24 hrs, then started slowing down. Now after a week the airlock will release a bubble approx. every 30 seconds, and is slower than yesterday (approx every 20 seconds). Still some foam on top of must, I'm just worried that my fermentation is going to stop prematurely. Is this normal or do I need to be worried??

Thanks 
Derek


----------



## Luc (Sep 28, 2009)

Look at this thread :

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4666

Fermentation can even finish in a few days !!!

If you are worried you might check SG that might give
you a clue to where fermentation is at.
If the temperture is in the right ballpark I would just let
it go.

Luc


----------



## Leanne (Sep 28, 2009)

Airlocks, imho, aren't that good an indicator of what is going on. Use a hydrometer to check the sg. Also trust your senses. How does it look and smell? If you put your ear to it can you hear fizzing?
Can you give us the name of the yeast you used? What is the temperature of the room it is in?


----------

